# Put miney down on 4566tsw



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

As we all know it's pretty hard to leave empty handed from your gun store. Well. I have been pretty set on buying an XD 45. That changed today when I held the TSW. They salesman couldn't really get a good figure on what they are/were new. I got the price down to $525 and had to put money down to hold it. After some research I found it is probably a good deal. It's one of those new used guns. It shows next to no wear in the gun and the mags too.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there any info on this? I can't seem to find much about it. I find a lot more info on my sigma than I do this nice piece.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I used to own a S&W 4516. I loved that darn thing, but like all of us gun "enthusiasts" do, I sold it. 

I'd love to find a replacement for it in .40 S&W as that is my working caliber of choice.

Here's your info:

Smith & Wesson Tactical Series Pistols are perfect as either a duty handgun for law enforcement or as personal protection for any civilian. Compact and built with alloy frames, they are available as either 9mm or .40 S&W. The Tactical Series™ has Novak Lo Mount Carry sights for greater accuracy and are outfitted with a standard accessory equipment rail to hold a light or laser. With a checkered front strap and ambidextrous decocking lever for both right and left-handed shooters, they stand ready to perform during any emergency. (Night sights are available for Law Enforcement Only.)

SKU: 408263
Model: 4566TSW
Caliber: .45ACP
Capacity: 8+1 Rounds
Barrel Length: 4 1/4"
Front Sight: White Dot
Rear Sight: Novak Lo Mount Carry 2-Dot
Grip: Straight Backstrap
Trigger: .305" Combat
Hammer: .260" Spurred
Frame: Large
Finish: Satin Stainless
Overall Length: 7 7/8"
Material: Stainless Steel
Weight Empty: 39.1 oz

New Hampshire and West Virginia State Police both carry this as an issued Firearm as of 2005
That's all I could find on it.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I completly f'ed the model number up. lol It's a 4513tsw Just a little more compact than the 4566 and one less round. I am running around the house selling thisngs on ebay to pay it off  hahaha Almost there!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

How does Mickey feel about all of this??:mrgreen:


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> How does Mickey feel about all of this??:mrgreen:


???? :smt075


----------

